# Breed ID



## jessejms03 (Jan 4, 2008)

This is Riley our 5 month old female puppy. She is a shelter rescue and is a mix. Any thoughts or opinions as to her breeds would be great. Thanks


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lab, Pit, Boxer mix? What a cute little puppy face. She is adorable. She almost looks like there could be a pinch of Dane in there as well. I love the markings on her. I also love love the name. Very friendly name. LOL I have a friend named Riley. Very nice girl. LOL God bless you for rescuing this beautiful young girl. I love the close up picture of her face too.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm terrible at the breed ID, but I just had to say what a dear face she has!


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

First off I would like to thank you for adopting her. Good for you! She is adorable! She looks like she might have pit bull or boxer in her. I fact her face looks very similar to my in laws purbred pit. Her name is Rio. I'll post a picture of her so you can compare the similarities.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Riley AND Rio are both beautiful dogs. And they are very close in similarity. I see some boxerish look to her too.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

She is adorable! I ditto the dane Inga sees from her full body shot and the shape of her face, I also see pit, so my guess is dane/pit mix


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

She is adorable! Looks like a Pit Bull to me. Purebred also, why do you think she is a mix breed? With a rescue one can never be certain but it is possible to get a purebred from a shelter. There are plenty of other breeds she might be mixed with though.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I also see pit, but I see boxer. I don't think she looks full pit. I had a foster (Runzel) who was a pit/Boxer and her face and body shape remind me so much of her. Now the coloring is no where near close, but they can be any color. Even down to the tail.. That would be my guess Boxer/Pit. In these pictures Runzel is about 4 1/2 -5 months old.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

maybe pit, boxer, AB , she looks like my friends AB with the coloring


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I also see pit, but I see boxer. I don't think she looks full pit. I had a foster (Runzel) who was a pit/Boxer and her face and body shape remind me so much of her. Now the coloring is no where near close, but they can be any color. Even down to the tail.. That would be my guess Boxer/Pit. In these pictures Runzel is about 4 1/2 -5 months old.


While your foster was a Pit/Boxer she could certainly pass for a purebred APBT. If I were to see her I wouldn’t assume she was mixed with Boxer. That is the thing with mixed breeds though, they don’t always look mixed. I’ve seen several different looking “Bull Boxers” as they are sometimes referred. Some look pure APBT, others look like boxer/pit cross and others while not looking pure Boxer have the shorter muzzle and more Boxer features. All the more proof that byb cross litters can have dogs that appear pure even when they are not. OP might want to check out pics of other Pit/Boxer as it seems a common cross. 

I think its possible for the OP’s dog to be Pit/Boxer or even something else I just wouldn’t rule her out as being pure either. 

Your foster was so cute. I don’t think I’ve seen these pics before. 
As always I’ve got Pit pics…lol









I think the one on the right standing up looks similar.









She does in the head, the bone structure is a bit heavier in the leg then your girl. 









This is Hoover, (my dogs great grandsire). While he is an adult I see a lot of similarity in the head and maybe even the body. Its hard to know what a pup will grow up looking like. On a side note he also appeared in a 1987 Sports Illustrated issue and his breeder/owner **** appears on the cover of an 87 Gazette issue with one of his daughters named “Sweetie Pie”. **** is a well known APBT breeder, judge and author with published books and articles which appear in a number of different APBT magazines as well as Dog Fancy. 

As for the OP's dog she looks a lot like the OP’s dog IMO









It seems that how a cross breed looks really depends on which genes it inherits and which are dominant or expressed.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought I'd made a thread a thread about my fosters... I guess I'll have to do that. 

I got runzel at 6 weeks old and just terrified. He owners boyfriend didn't want a puppy so she turned her in. She bought her and by the time she turned her over she was only 6 weeks and I think she had her for a week so that would have made her around 5 weeks. It's so sad. 

She was my prized foster because I started traingin her at 6 weeks and by the time she was adopted (17 weeks) she knew so many different commands.


----------



## jessejms03 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all for checking her out! We have heard opinions she might be any combination of pit lab boxer or hound. I chuckled at the thought of a pit/dane mix (a pit bull who is 4'3" tall). In any event, she is beautiful in both looks and temperment. A sheep in wolfs clothing.


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

We were told our shelter baby is a boxer/springer spaniel.

I noticed your baby has a few flecks on her chest. Sammy got a lot of flecks but two of her sisters looked a lot like your's in color. Maybe you got a dab of spaniel also?


----------



## I LOVE WILBUR (Jan 6, 2008)

Definately a Boston Terrier/Jack Russel Mixed with something else! LOL 
Here's mine!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

pitt for sure. mix or pure i am not sure great look though!

friendly? mhow old?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

dianna912 said:


> We were told our shelter baby is a boxer/springer spaniel.
> 
> I noticed your baby has a few flecks on her chest. Sammy got a lot of flecks but two of her sisters looked a lot like your's in color. Maybe you got a dab of spaniel also?


It is hard to see your dog in that little pic so I she might look like that mix, but a lot of time shelters list Pit mixes or even purebred Pits as Boxer mix for whatever. A lot of people also identify incorrectly breeds based on one thing like that. flecks means spaniel? Large with black mask means Bullmastiff or Boxer mix? (thats what I've seen on pure bred Boerboels) I adopted a Pit Bull, but the dog was listed as a *Boxer/Lab mix* on the site and that is what they told me she was at the facility. After I had went back (already had her for a couple weeks) I asked them why did they ever think she was a Boxer mix? They said oh we didn't, she is a Pit Bull. 

Many breeds can have ticking/flecks not just Pit Bulls but other Bully breeds including Boxers. So if your dog is a Boxer mix I wouldn't assume it with spaniel because of ticking. Some Terriers I've also seen with ticking too. 

Here are a couple APBT past and present. Some have extreme dense ticking to where only a small amount of white is visible, I've posted a pic of an extreme ticked Pit on here before but can't find it right now.


















Here are a couple Boxers. 


















Just food for thought.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is so called "Boxer mix" lol


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I LOVE WILBUR said:


> Definately a Boston Terrier/Jack Russel Mixed with something else! LOL
> Here's mine!


While coloring is similar, size is *WAY* off. Both the JR and Boston Terrier are smaller dogs not weighing more than 15-25 pounds. Boxer/pits/and labs are all big dogs weighing in around 50-90 pounds.



Spicy1_VV said:


> Here is so called "Boxer mix" lol


Now I see full pitty there. I think some people just don't know breed from breed. While a dog can be of a mix and not look it, there is usually some type of markings, features etc. 

Runzel looked a lot more like a boxer imo when she was smaller. As she got older she looked more and more pitty.


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> It is hard to see your dog in that little pic so I she might look like that mix, but a lot of time shelters list Pit mixes or even purebred Pits as Boxer mix for whatever. A lot of people also identify incorrectly breeds based on one thing like that. flecks means spaniel? Large with black mask means Bullmastiff or Boxer mix? (thats what I've seen on pure bred Boerboels) I adopted a Pit Bull, but the dog was listed as a *Boxer/Lab mix* on the site and that is what they told me she was at the facility. After I had went back (already had her for a couple weeks) I asked them why did they ever think she was a Boxer mix? They said oh we didn't, she is a Pit Bull.
> 
> Many breeds can have ticking/flecks not just Pit Bulls but other Bully breeds including Boxers. So if your dog is a Boxer mix I wouldn't assume it with spaniel because of ticking. Some Terriers I've also seen with ticking too.
> 
> ...


I have a bunch of good pictures of her on another thread. You are right though, the pup on this thread has much much less ticking than my little girl. I am unfamiliar with Pits, so I couldn't say. I just noticed her pup's colors were really similar to one of my pup's sister's.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah Teddie I saw the picture and thought what a beautiful rednose APBT then it said Boxer mix. Some do look more one or the other when they are younger, I'd also say your girl would be a believable mix even though she could pass for pure too. That dog looks all Pit and no questions about it. Even if it is Pit x Boxer (which I'm not too certain about) it'd make a lot of sense to call it a Pit mix or pit/boxer mix, because the Pit is very apparent. 

Hi Dianna, I did post a quick reply. I think your dog looks like Boxer and not sure what else.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Yeah Teddie I saw the picture and thought what a beautiful rednose APBT then it said Boxer mix. Some do look more one or the other when they are younger, I'd also say your girl would be a believable mix even though she could pass for pure too. That dog looks all Pit and no questions about it. Even if it is Pit x Boxer (which I'm not too certain about) it'd make a lot of sense to call it a Pit mix or pit/boxer mix, because the Pit is very apparent.


I agree. I was told by many people she *was* a full pit, but these were people in petstores and people on the street. 
I made the thread I was talking about if you want to take a look.

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/19764-past-fosters.html


----------

